# elvira photo shoot.



## icyuod2 (Oct 27, 2009)

recently i participated in an online bicycle building contest over on ratrodbikes.com.

theme build mine being horror classic's.
well to finish it all up, we did an elvira shoot in the back yard.
there where plans to build a shed,








so i had no problems convincing my better 1/2 to go for a grave being dug in the backyard.

just thought you guys would get a kick outta the bike, the set and the final shoot.
was a hella-goodtime!
the bike.



















































see the complete build thread here
http://ratrodbikes.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=50&t=26183


----------



## Red (Aug 10, 2009)

That looks amazing, Great Job on the set-up,


----------



## restlessspirit (Sep 8, 2010)

WOW! looks amazing  x


----------



## icyuod2 (Oct 27, 2009)

the set/shoot
































(my good friend dana brushette is the photographer)
and of course the end result


----------



## icyuod2 (Oct 27, 2009)

thx

talk about a fun afternoon/evening.
i mean, my place is no stranger to pin up models (vintage arcade in the basement) but theres something to be said about having elvira grace your presence (even if she's an imposter)

i think the neighbours got a real kickout of it also.
peering from behind the curtains.......
"martha, come quick! i think he's really gone off the deep end this time"


----------



## Azrielle (Aug 24, 2009)

Wow that's an awesome bike! Great Elvira look-a-like too! Hope you win something!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

wow, your model is georgous, and your setup is amazing. would make a nice picture for a calendar


----------



## whichypoo (Jul 29, 2009)

I love it!!! .. Please put up some more pics of the shoot. These are wonderfull


----------



## stick (Apr 2, 2009)

Great job on the bike and the picture turn out wonderful.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Love it! It's a shame she's covering up that cool seat!


----------



## osenator (Nov 3, 2009)

You know, your pic in RUE MORGUE magazin??!!!


----------



## icyuod2 (Oct 27, 2009)

osenator said:


> You know, your pic in RUE MORGUE magazin??!!!


sure do. that was a very nice surprize.









they told me thier readers wouldn't be interested in such a picture, then published it anyway. 

the set took a day to set up (bike took 2 months to build.) 








that included digging the hole/laying fresh sod. the small hump in the sod 
(front right corner of the grave) is a board covering the fog machine hidden underneath.
rained all day, then as night rolled in it stopped. timing couldn't have been any better.








dana crawled around in the wet grass all evening to get that perfect shot.
that girl was soaked from the waist down by the end.








karen the model also did a fantastic job, especially since this was a very last minute idea and was her first photo shoot. 

spent lots of time eating burgers and drinking beer. as for the calender comment.
keep your eyes open in 2011. this shoot inspired that very same idea. a 2011 creepy calender.
(leigh maulson / dana brushette collaboration)


----------



## KATZILLA (Dec 6, 2007)

Wicked Cool....thanks for sharing !


----------



## icyuod2 (Oct 27, 2009)

no worries, any chane to show off and i'm there.


----------

